# Wow, we suck...



## KG_And1 (Feb 19, 2003)

...I am getting impatient with the new-look Wolves. Even without Wally and Troy we should be at least 6-2. I really don't care if the chemistry isn't there, all the team has to do is give KG the ball every time. 

They were right about Sam Cassell, he shoots way too much and I want him dealt for a young PG who can run an offense. I want Ronald Murray! JEEZ! This guy is kinda good. 

Spree is good.

Kandi is a joke.

Our bench is weak and we will be lucky to win 50 games this season.

Yes, this negativity is running after a painful loss that was decided by ONE shot....and Sam Cassell's key turnovers.


----------



## docj_18 (Jun 5, 2003)

I was just about to post a similiar thread, but couldn't think of a way to put my frustations into words. Cassell had 5 TOs tonight, thats ungodly sick...... Willy Wonka would be singin' "The Kandi man CAN'T"...... there is no bench scoring, shooting is dowm, and I need to sleep this one off.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KG_And1</b>!
> ...I am getting impatient with the new-look Wolves. Even without Wally and Troy we should be at least 6-2. I really don't care if the chemistry isn't there, all the team has to do is give KG the ball every time.
> 
> *They were right about Sam Cassell, he shoots way too much* and I want him dealt for a young PG who can run an offense. I want Ronald Murray! JEEZ! This guy is kinda good.
> ...


I just wanted to bold those two parts of your post because those were my exact reasons for the Wolves not having as good a season as everyone expects.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

Don't worry lads, at least you can stake a claim to being the 2nd best team in the L


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Don't feel bad, some Laker fans think the same way about their team: Lakers Suck


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

oh I hope that the lakers stink this year. ITs still early give the team some time.


----------



## jftwolves (May 16, 2003)

I am also feeling the frustration. With the schedule we have played, 6-2 isn't much of a stretch. I have been dissapointed in Kandi and to a lesser degree Sam. What's going on? We need THud back to take some of the pressure off Sam and be a spark off the bench.


----------



## mmmdk (Jul 16, 2002)

I always liked Wally World. Ok, he choked versus the Lakers but he's such a great scorer that shoots more than a .50FG%. Give him some lov/credit. Spree is a great defender but not much more. Kandi is pathetic (he'll be hot for 5-6 games and that's it). Casell is nice but over the hill. As for Wally, damn, if he doesn't get those foot injuries he's undoubtedly the 2nd best player Wolves have.


Peace, Mike


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Re: Wow, we suck...*



> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 
> I just wanted to bold those two parts of your post because those were my exact reasons for the Wolves not having as good a season as everyone expects.


:laugh: 

And everyone said the Mavs would have some chemistry problems too... :upset: 
But things are looking up


----------



## mmmdk (Jul 16, 2002)

I always liked Wally World. Ok, he choked versus the Lakers but he's such a great scorer that shoots more than a .50FG%. Give him some lov/credit. Spree is a great defender but not much more. Kandi is pathetic (he'll be hot for 5-6 games and that's it). Casell is nice but over the hill. As for Wally, damn, if he doesn't get those foot injuries he's undoubtedly the 2nd best player Wolves have.


Peace, Mike


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Wow, we suck...*



> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh:
> ...


This is the crap I'm talking about, Steve...


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

First off, those who say that Cassell and Spree are washed up couldn't be more full of it. These people clearly haven't watched Minnesota play all season. (thats you, mmdk). Spree is putting up signifcantly better numbers than he did last year, and Cassell's assists numbers are dramatically higher. 

Those that think Cassell will never fit in with our offense have a legitimate opinion. I don't think that he'll ever give up his tendency to shoot early in the shotclock, but he already has toned it down quite a bit. What bothered me about last night was the two turnovers down the stretch, and the inability to stay in front of Flip Murray. We can't have that kind of lacadaisical play down the stretch. 

I will say that Sammy's all-around ability to break defenses down in the halfcourt is exactly what our offense needs, as long as he's willing to play within the gameplan. Cassell is probably going to drive Wolves fans crazy at times, but he's also going to make us forget about the off-nights when he's hitting those wild shots in the 4th quarter. 


Furthermore, after the game, Cassell took the blame he should have, and admitted to the press that he isn't moving the ball the way that he needs to. I really don't see Sam being the source of any chemistry problems, and people that are claiming they already exist (that's you, steve), are cleary pulling stuff out of their you-know-what's. 

Wally and Troy repreesnt the real chemsitry risks here, as both are very picky about how often, when, and where they get to shoot the ball. Wally and Troy also represent the talent that, if integrated properly by Flip, could take us deep into the playoffs. 

Essentially, we won't really know where this team is headed until after Wally and Troy get back. They are especially important because we are hurting for outside shooters at the moment (the most important aspect of our ball-movement oriented offense), and because their return will allow Garnett to return to a more post-oriented game, where he can really impact this team by simply touching the ball.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Wow, we suck...*



> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> 
> 
> This is the crap I'm talking about, Steve...


I'm just going to start posting paragraphs explaining my one-line posts.....
Hows this:
Mavs fans and Twolve fans went back and forth this offseason saying "Ohh it won't work, you'll have too many cheifs not enough indians." And you know what we were both right. Our chemistries aren't the greatest right now and we still have a long way to go before either of our teams are what we expected them to be. And I'm say we as both teams. I made the statement as more of a, "Hey your not the only one having problems."


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Wow, we suck...*



> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> I'm just going to start posting paragraphs explaining my one-line posts.....
> Hows this:
> Mavs fans and Twolve fans went back and forth this offseason saying "Ohh it won't work, you'll have too many cheifs not enough indians." And you know what we were both right. Our chemistries aren't the greatest right now and we still have a long way to go before either of our teams are what we expected them to be. And I'm say we as both teams. I made the statement as more of a, "Hey your not the only one having problems."


This would be my "explaination" of your post. 

"Yeah, both teams were supposed to have chemistry problems. Looks like you are having problems, but ours are going away. Haha. "

Your post certainly wasn't as clear-cut as you are making it sound, but maybe it wasn't intended to rile people up (for once). 

Happy?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If my post came off as a flame I am sorry, that is not what I intended it to be. 

I just believe that Kandi's ineffectiveness and Cassell's wanting to get his, is going to cause problems all year long and I still stand by that.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Wow, we suck...*



> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> 
> 
> This would be my "explaination" of your post.
> ...


Minus the sarcastic, "happy" 
I am content. But don't think I'm going to walk on egg shells or anything like that. I'm just going to clarify my one line posts better. :devil:


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Wow, we suck...*



> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> Minus the sarcastic, "happy"
> I am content. But don't think I'm going to walk on egg shells or anything like that. I'm just going to clarify my one line posts better. :devil:


Don't clarify, definitely don't walk on eggshells. 

Just act like a person, like you did on that Duncan thread over on the main board. 

That wasn't so bad, was it? 

:grinning:


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

this is all a load of crap right. we suck after playing 8 games? are we already out of the playoff race? this is a long race and it's only just begun, and yet because we aren't performing the way we thought, people are already starting to doubt this team. flip has everything in control. cassell knows he played a crappy game and fessed up to it. it's not so easy to give kg the ball every time when they play a zone and put three guys surrounding him and nobody hits an outside shot. i would've liked to see spree run the point, but because his calf or whatever is bothering him, it was wise not to. so we had no choice but to trust cassell. the mere thought of putting in mcleod scares the living piss out of me. he is terrible. i cannot wait til we get hudson and wally back because then we will be able to stretch teams out and get out and run. olowankdi isn't playing as bad as people think. he's played respectable especially since he didn't play all training camp and preseason. i like him way better than rasho. his inside presence will be much needed later in the year. but i'm tired of all this b.s. about how bad we are playing right now. the same people that are talking about how bad we play are the same people who get on and talk about how great we played when we win. had we stopped murray and won in overtime, this post wouldn't even exist.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Wow, we suck...*



> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> 
> 
> Don't clarify, definitely don't walk on eggshells.
> ...


That was almost a complement...


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

face it guys a lot of teams are stinkin up da nba


----------



## KG_And1 (Feb 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kaniffmn</b>!
> had we stopped murray and won in overtime, this post wouldn't even exist.


And did we...?

Exactly.


*Good game by Spree hitting another clutch 3 and winning us the game btw.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Sam Cassell stunk it up again... He needs to pick it up or I could easily see him riding pine and backing up Hudson.



> Arroyo outplayed Minnesota point guard Sam Cassell, who scored 11 points and had only three assists while committing six turnovers.


http://www.nba.com/games/20031114/UTAMIN/recap.html

Arroyo had 30 pts on Sam. I never was a big Cassell fan ever since he was in Houston taking too many shots but I knew he was a good player none the less. I wasn't able to catch the game, did Sam look like an old man out there trying to keep up with Arroyo or what?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

when is hudson coming back, cus when he comes back the wolves will be doin a lot better


----------



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

I'm not going to say I told you so. Maybe, just kidding. But that is exactly what I have been saying for the past two months. 

Plus, The Mavs problems, is we're PASSING IT TOO MUCH.

The Wolves is they're SHOOTING IT TOO MUCH.

IS it me or are those kind of different problems. Remember Spree's numbers are better basically becuase he shoots it a lot. 

Cassel is done and washed up, spree has little bit in his 33 year old body, but he's by no means even half the player he was. I think you're down playing it. You're seeing what all of these guys have a reputation of doing, it's not like oh they will gel, it's just becuase they're on a new team, THEY HAVE BEEN DOING THIS THEIR WHOLE CAREER. 

Then getting Wally back Won't help, he likes to shoot it a lot too. Hudson is cocky and we've seen him try and shoot it a lot. Hudson thinks he's better than what he is. They're taking the ball out of KG's hands and remember his shots will cut and half and he doesn't shoot a 100% from the field.

HUDSON is OVERRATED. Remember when Bibby played the Lakers in the playoffs and had 7 career games? HE was playing against the worst defender in the league! Derek Fisher, remember Fish can shoot, if he could play D then PG wouldn't have been a need this offseason. Hudson played an above average series against DEREK FISHER(not the lakers). Are Ya'll getting the pattern?


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Are Ya'll getting the pattern?


That you are an uneducated troll who is insecure about his own team's lack of success, and probably hasn't watched a Wolves game all year? 

Oh yes. Loud and Clear. 

:hurl: :hurl:


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

It's hard to win when Sprewell goes 2-13. He's as inconsistent as Keith Van Horn, but at least KVH rebounds well for a SF.


----------



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> 
> 
> That you are an uneducated troll who is insecure about his own team's lack of success, and probably hasn't watched a Wolves game all year?
> ...


Well, if that doesn't shout out immature 13 year old. every time you see the wolves name(i know i see this everyday), you get excited and flip out and then insult the poster and say they haven't seen a game all year(what happeed to steve, exactly).

I'm not the only one saying it, but I was the one that predicted it. No I'm not worried about the Mavs success, because we've got out of the first round before and our chemistry isn't pissed to hell. 

I'm glad you feel proud of yourself, insulting posters and all. that doesn't really sound like an adult.

there's only one thing you leave out in every post............the reply to it, you never try and prove us wrong. I guess that's because you know you can't and that's why you shoot down the poster. I don't know, but it's ashame what our fellow members can't stoop down to. 

Congrats, BLABLA= new member of ignore list.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jacres318</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, if that doesn't shout out immature 13 year old. every time you see the wolves name(i know i see this everyday), you get excited and flip out and then insult the poster and say they haven't seen a game all year(what happeed to steve, exactly).
> ...


I have proven you wrong in the past. Argued you down to nothing, "point" after worthless "point". 

You aren't making arguments. You are here to get a rise out of people. Then you get indignant when you get a rise out of me. Funny how that works...

\When you come here to argue legitimately, you will get a legitimate response. 

I can't help but notice that neither you or steve have attemtped to refute my claim that you two haven't watched a Wolves game all year...


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

My bad I don't catch all the Twolves games, kinda hard in to do with out paying an arm and a leg for leauge pass, but the few that have been nationally televised I did get to see. Either way tho, you can get can get a good idea (but not the complete story) of what happened from the recaps, highlights and stats. When you see someone go 2 for 20 or your pg have 6 turnovers you can probably guess why the team lossed.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

So basically, you had pre-concieved notions heading into the season. You see that the Wolves are losing and look at a couple of box scores, and assume that your pre-conceived notions are correct. 

The entire Timberwolf roster could come down with SARS, and you would still be here spouting the same bland, media-inspired ideas about how Cassell and Spree are washed up, Troy Hudson (the 15 ppg/6apg PG) is overrated, and Wally Szczerbiak, one of the top mid-range shooters in an offense that is dependand on mid-range shooters, won't help the Wolves when he returns.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> So basically, you had pre-concieved notions heading into the season. You see that the Wolves are losing and look at a couple of box scores, and assume that your pre-conceived notions are correct.
> 
> The entire Timberwolf roster could come down with SARS, and you would still be here spouting the same bland, media-inspired ideas about how Cassell and Spree are washed up, Troy Hudson (the 15 ppg/6apg PG) is overrated, and Wally Szczerbiak, one of the top mid-range shooters in an offense that is dependand on mid-range shooters, won't help the Wolves when he returns.


 

If I remember correctly there was a wave of twolf fans who came to the Mavs board after we acquired Jamison talking about the Mavs were idiots and the Mavs wont do this, that and the third. Then those same posters went on to claim Sprewell and Cassell and Kandi just guarrenteed the Wolves the championship. You cant tell me you didnt expect backlash as soon as possible?

And Im sure youre gonna watch EVERY game in the NBA this season thus making you the expert on all. That is the reason re highlights and boxscores. Ill be the first to admit that they dont tell the whole story BUT when you read the same boxscore consistintly they tell the truth. And the truth is the wolves are not as good as you thought.

And if you want to counter attack by saying the Mavs this and that. Let me save you the key strokes. I alredy admitted once we got Walker that our 1st 30 games were gonna be brutal and expected a 15-15 record, you on the other hand made it sound as if the Wolves would go 83-0.(yes I know theres 82) so go ahead and rebuff by attacking my team, my typing or whatever you need to use to feel better but all I know is that even tough the Mavs are struggling, they are still only 1 game outta 1st place. HAHA.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't remember correctly. 

I have never come on your board and told you your team is out of it. 

NEVER. 

Once I stepped in on another argument and said that we all just needed to wait and see before propping one team over another, but that's as far as I went. 

A certain group of Mavs fans have done nothing but rip the Wolves since both teams made their big moves. 




> And Im sure youre gonna watch EVERY game in the NBA this season thus making you the expert on all. That is the reason re highlights and boxscores. Ill be the first to admit that they dont tell the whole story BUT when you read the same boxscore consistintly they tell the truth. And the truth is the wolves are not as good as you thought.


I am going to watch EVERY Wolves game I can. Until you actually watch my team play, don't rip them. Your opinion is worthless until you do...



> And if you want to counter attack by saying the Mavs this and that. Let me save you the key strokes. I alredy admitted once we got Walker that our 1st 30 games were gonna be brutal and expected a 15-15 record, you on the other hand made it sound as if the Wolves would go 83-0.(yes I know theres 82) so go ahead and rebuff by attacking my team, my typing or whatever you need to use to feel better but all I know is that even tough the Mavs are struggling, they are still only 1 game outta 1st place. HAHA.


The thing is, I DON'T want to counter. Not in the least bit. The Mavs could end up a very good team. So could the Wolves. 

I'm not going to go out of my way to bash a team that I've only seen play once this season. Which is once more than you've seen the Wolves play. 

The fact is that you don't have the foggiest idea what is going on in Minnesota right now!


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Blaming poor performance on injuries is easy to do. Injuries are a part of the game as much as anything else. The better teams overcome injuries and not use them as excuses. 

Missing two of your key players is a good reason for the Twolves struggles. If Spree and Sam can't compensate for Wally and Troy being out, what use are they? Sure Spree is doing more than than Terrell Brandon. But what's Gary Trent up to these days? 

Anyways, I never claimed to be an expert on the Twolves (just pretty educated on basketball in general) but I'm calling it as I see it. 

Look at the Sonics, they are handling the injury to Ray Allen well. The Spurs stepped up their play when they were missing Timmy and Tony Parker. In the playoffs last year the Mavs had to play with out Dirk and still played decent with out him. The Kings don't have Webber (again) and they are still playing some good basketball. 

If anything, the lack of depth is the Twolves problem. Others on the board said that they didn't have much of a bench and when injuries come into play this could kill a team. You end up with a player who's is no better than a 12th man on most rosters getting more minutes than you would like to see or you just have the same players playing the whole game and are exausted by the 4th which would explain poor shooting.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> Blaming poor performance on injuries is easy to do. Injuries are a part of the game as much as anything else. The better teams overcome injuries and not use them as excuses.


I don't think I was blaming poor performance on injury. Not in the least bit. I was responding to the claim that Wally and Troy aren't going to make this team better when they come back. 

Unlike you and your fans, you don't see me making excuses on this board. 



> Missing two of your key players is a good reason for the Twolves struggles. If Spree and Sam can't compensate for Wally and Troy being out, what use are they? Sure Spree is doing more than than Terrell Brandon. But what's Gary Trent up to these days?


Not only are they making up for the loss of Troy and Wally, but also Peeler, Gill, Mark Jackson, Rod Strickland, and Joe Smith. 

Again, you are making claims that just don't make any sense. If the Mavs lost two of their top seven for the first two months of the season and the Mavs struggle da bit, would you call the Twans worthless? 

Let me answer that for you...

If your team was injured and struggling right now, all I would get was one excuse after another...



> If anything, the lack of depth is the Twolves problem. Others on the board said that they didn't have much of a bench and when injuries come into play this could kill a team. You end up with a player who's is no better than a 12th man on most rosters getting more minutes than you would like to see or you just have the same players playing the whole game and are exausted by the 4th which would explain poor shooting


So then maybe the injuries are playing a factor? And if this team gets healthy, they might not be screwed? Once again, you're contradicting yourself.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/powerranking


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

"Two bad home losses (Seattle and Utah) send Wolves tumbling into Midwest cellar. They're only 1 1/2 games out of first, true, but it's been a disappointing start, even when you factor in Wally and Troy injuries."


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> I don't think I was blaming poor performance on injury. Not in the least bit. I was responding to the claim that Wally and Troy aren't going to make this team better when they come back.


My bad, poor word choice... "Accosiating" poor performance with injuries


> Unlike you and your fans, you don't see me making excuses on this board.


Thats a bold statement. But KG even made excuses himself saying he can't do it with out help and he needs help. And I'm sure we can search the boards and find some excuses.



> Not only are they making up for the loss of Troy and Wally, but also Peeler, Gill, Mark Jackson, Rod Strickland, and Joe Smith.


 Then the addition of Spree, Kandi, and Cassell weren't worth bragging about in the offseason, let alone being ranked high in the power rankings? Dig up old threads... many non-twolves fans said that the lack of depth could very well destroy you guys and so far they are right. There is still time to be proven wrong tho. 



> Again, you are making claims that just don't make any sense. If the Mavs lost two of their top seven for the first two months of the season and the Mavs struggle da bit, would you call the Twans worthless?


IF we lost two of our top seven, we'd have a team similar to last years playoff team. We'd have problems, but not like some teams who lack depth.


> Let me answer that for you...
> 
> If your team was injured and struggling right now, all I would get was one excuse after another...


Don't make assupmtions, all you'll do is make an *** of yourself.

Sure there would be statements like, If so and so wasn't injured we would be doing better. But who doesn't say that? You've said something very close to that but in more words.





> So then maybe the injuries are playing a factor? And if this team gets healthy, they might not be screwed? Once again, you're contradicting yourself.


Did I say you guys were screwed? I've been stating facts and avoiding speculations like saying the Twoves are screwed because they've lossed a few games. So get off it and read my posts again and again cause you're still not getting it. Hopefully, someone smacks you upside the head with a clue.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

so when is Hudson comin back


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> My bad, poor word choice... "Accosiating" poor performance with injuries


This is basically what you are doing, by blaming the Wolves' struggles on a lack of depth. 



> Thats a bold statement. But KG even made excuses himself saying he can't do it with out help and he needs help. And I'm sure we can search the boards and find some excuses.


Why don't you go ahead and read some of my game reviews from this season. You won't see excuses. Please, post away...



> Then the addition of Spree, Kandi, and Cassell weren't worth bragging about in the offseason, let alone being ranked high in the power rankings? Dig up old threads... many non-twolves fans said that the lack of depth could very well destroy you guys and so far they are right. There is still time to be proven wrong tho.


We are "destroyed" at 5-5? That's interesting...




> Don't make assupmtions, all you'll do is make an *** of yourself.


No assumptions, here. You Mavs fans have been posting excuses for your team's mediocre play right alongside your jabs at my team. You really would think the Wolves were more than 1 game behind the Mavs right now, listening to your rhetoric. 

Truthfully, you would think that by listening to the rhetoric of Wolves fans on this board, but Wolves fans are a bit more grounded in reality than the Mavs fans on this site. 



> Sure there would be statements like, If so and so wasn't injured we would be doing better. But who doesn't say that? You've said something very close to that but in more words.


So aren't admitting it, but you are...hmm...



> Did I say you guys were screwed? I've been stating facts and avoiding speculations like saying the Twoves are screwed because they've lossed a few games. So get off it and read my posts again and again cause you're still not getting it. Hopefully, someone smacks you upside the head with a clue.


You have been sticking with the facts better than your more trollish counterparts. You're still picking away at anything you can, and have only toned down the idiocy because you know I will call you on it...


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> 
> This is basically what you are doing, by blaming the Wolves' struggles on a lack of depth.


 Would you rather me say they suck or give a valid reason why I think they are having problems?




> We are "destroyed" at 5-5? That's interesting...


Poor choice of words on my part.



> Why don't you go ahead and read some of my game reviews from this season. You won't see excuses. Please, post away...
> ......
> No assumptions, here. You Mavs fans have been posting excuses for your team's mediocre play right alongside your jabs at my team. You really would think the Wolves were more than 1 game behind the Mavs right now, listening to your rhetoric.


Anything with the statement "if" or "but" could be considered an excuse. Everyone makes them. Some are worse than others about it. 



> Truthfully, you would think that by listening to the rhetoric of Wolves fans on this board, but Wolves fans are a bit more grounded in reality than the Mavs fans on this site.


 Thats subject to opinion.



> So aren't admitting it, but you are...hmm...


I'm admitting that I'll state something like, "if dirk played against the spurs we would of had abetter shot of winning" Thats an excuse. But I'm not going to say things like "If dirk wasn't injured we would of won the championship" or "If Cwebb wasn't injured we would of won the championship(this was said waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay more than I heard the dirk thing)"




> You have been sticking with the facts better than your more trollish counterparts. You're still picking away at anything you can, and have only toned down the idiocy because you know I will call you on it...


I'm just giving you what you want, someone to argue with 
But just cause I toned it down doesn't mean you have to pick up where I left off.
:laugh:


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> Would you rather me say they suck or give a valid reason why I think they are having problems?


I would rather have you not criticize the idea that the Wolves might be hurting a bit because they are missing Wally and Troy. Even though you are admitting this fact...

You really aren't making any sense at all, here, but your purpose in posting on this board is to criticize the Wolves, so I guess you've got to go with something...



> Anything with the statement "if" or "but" could be considered an excuse. Everyone makes them. Some are worse than others about it.


You are the one who started talking about how injury excuses shouldn't be used. You are right, some are worse than other.s 




> I'm admitting that I'll state something like, "if dirk played against the spurs we would of had abetter shot of winning" Thats an excuse. But I'm not going to say things like "If dirk wasn't injured we would of won the championship" or "If Cwebb wasn't injured we would of won the championship(this was said waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay more than I heard the dirk thing)"


You guys would have had a much better shot at winning if Dirk had played. Definitely a valid excuse. The Kings would have had a better shot at winning if CWebb hadn't been hurt. Another valid excuse. Neither team can say that they would have won the title if their star player had been healthy. 




> I'm just giving you what you want, someone to argue with



True, true. At least we aren't talking ourselves all that seriously...hehe. 



> But just cause I toned it down doesn't mean you have to pick up where I left off.
> :laugh:



I don't believe I was spamming the this board with T-Wolves hate to begin with...

But you can double-check on that if you want.

:laugh:


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> 
> 
> I would rather have you not criticize the idea that the Wolves might be hurting a bit because they are missing Wally and Troy. Even though you are admitting this fact...


Its just bitterness from the offseason bs with Twolves fans on the mavs board. 


> You really aren't making any sense at all, here, but your purpose in posting on this board is to criticize the Wolves, so I guess you've got to go with something...


 Actually it was to argue with you after some comments about me not being able to do anything but flame. I had to get you riled up some how.



> You are the one who started talking about how injury excuses shouldn't be used. You are right, some are worse than other.s


 Its one of those things that shouldn't be used as an excuse but many will accept as one. The better teams overcome this and don't let it be an excuse and use it as more of an adversity that makes their success even better.



> You guys would have had a much better shot at winning if Dirk had played. Definitely a valid excuse. The Kings would have had a better shot at winning if CWebb hadn't been hurt. Another valid excuse. Neither team can say that they would have won the title if their star player had been healthy.


 But like I said above, it would of even been better if they went on with out their star player to win. 


> I don't believe I was spamming the this board with T-Wolves hate to begin with...


Hate? naw constructive critisism...


----------

